

Please review my startup - Savendar.com - use password "forum" - savendar
http://www.savendar.com
The purpose of Savendar is to provide a place for people to find and share information about sales and promotions online. It's free for any user to post a sale, or leave comments. The difference between this site and existing competition is both the calendar view (savendar = savings calendar) and the description length limit (140 characters) making it easy to quickly browse the offers. Savendar is trying to build a community around this concept.<p>Obviously because it's still in beta there isn't an enormous catalog of offers, but enough to get an idea how it works.<p>This is a "loose" private beta. I don't want the whole world to see the site yet, but it's not locked down. You can access it directly here:<p>http://savendar.com/ui
======
savendar
The purpose of Savendar is to provide a place for people to find and share
information about sales and promotions online. It's free for any user to post
a sale, or leave comments. The difference between this site and existing
competition is both the calendar view (savendar = savings calendar) and the
description length limit (140 characters) making it easy to quickly browse the
offers. Savendar is trying to build a community around this concept.

Obviously because it's still in beta there isn't an enormous catalog of
offers, but enough to get an idea how it works.

This is a "loose" private beta. I don't want the whole world to see the site
yet, but it's not locked down. You can access it directly here:

<http://savendar.com/ui>

~~~
savendar
Also it currently only supports US and Canadian cities, but if the idea is
well received it's a simple matter to add more countries and eventually
languages...

------
minalecs
I think a good idea, would be to scrape sites like fatwallet, slickdeals, and
others for content. The sad thing is I don't think the calendar view is enough
to attract this type of community. Any other differentiators ?

~~~
savendar
Yes, if you can't find something you're looking for, you can make a request.
The requests are short and sweet, 140 characters, and you can join groups to
make sure only people who are interested in the same topics view the requests
and respond.

The whole concept is about speed. I want to make it quick and easy to find
what you're looking for. Many of the other sites force you to browse through
dozens of pages and scroll for hours and read an enormous amount of text to
find anything. Savendar is the exact opposite.

